# Stumped By Another Snake



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

I know most all of Georgia's snakes, but here's another that has me stumped. I seen this one while out scouting some new woods yesterday. It was a cool day, and even a little cooler in these particular woods. Seen him a little after 4, and he was still there when I walked back by, close to dark. He was about 3 feet long, and had a greenish tint to his belly. He sure has the characteristics of a cottonmouth, but the color differs from anything I've seen. I'm gonna say it's simply a unique looking cottonmouth. What do y'all think?





You can watch a larger version of the video by clicking the Full scree icon in lower right corner. Once y'all convince me on what type of snake it is, I'll update the video title on my Vimeo page.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

And for the record, Vimeo may offer video suggestions at the end of my video. I have no control over what they suggest, so if anything weird were to show up, it had nothing to do with me.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I know most all of Georgia's snakes, but here's another that has me stumped. I seen this one while out scouting some new woods yesterday. It was a cool day, and even a little cooler in these particular woods. Seen him a little after 4, and he was still there when I walked back by, close to dark. He was about 3 feet long, and had a greenish tint to his belly. He sure has the characteristics of a cottonmouth, but the color differs from anything I've seen. I'm gonna say it's simply a unique looking cottonmouth. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 954094
> 
> ...


looks like a Florida Green Water Snake


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't know what it is but it is not a cottonmouth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2018)

Round pupil, so its`s not a cottonmouth. That backbone ridge and body shape looks familiar, but the color is strange. Never seen a snake like that. I have no idea.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Round pupil, so its`s not a cottonmouth. That backbone ridge and body shape looks familiar, but the color is strange. Never seen a snake like that. I have no idea.....


Well, if you don't know what it is, I don't know who else to ask. And yes, I too noticed the same about the eyes. I stood there for several minutes just looking at him, trying to figure out what type of snake it was. Everything points to a cottonmouth, except the color and eyes. If you look closely, you can see the faint stripes along it's body, similar to that of a cottonmouth. I can't think of any nonvenomous snakes here in Georgia with such a thick body. Plus, all the nonvenomous snakes I can think of, have narrower heads.

I've been all over these south Georgia woods and swamps, and like you, have never seen anything like him before. Who knows, maybe we're looking at a very rare snake for Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, if you don't know what it is, I don't know who else to ask. And yes, I too noticed the same about the eyes. I stood there for several minutes just looking at him, trying to figure out what type of snake it was. Everything points to a cottonmouth, except the color and eyes. If you look closely, you can see the faint stripes along it's body, similar to that of a cottonmouth. I can't think of any nonvenomous snakes here in Georgia with such a thick body. Plus, all the nonvenomous snakes I can think of, have narrower heads.
> 
> I've been all over these south Georgia woods and swamps, and like you, have never seen anything like him before. Who knows, maybe we're looking at a very rare snake for Georgia.




Congratulations. You stumped me on a snake.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations. You stumped me on a snake.


Now that has to be a first! Before I even posted this thread, I thought for sure you'd be the one to come along and quickly solve the mystery. 

And this is what makes it so enjoyable about being in the outdoors. You just never know what type of unique critters you may encounter out there.

Hopefully we can get a positive ID. I would love to know what type of snake it is.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Now that has to be a first! Before I even posted this thread, I thought for sure you'd be the one to come along and quickly solve the mystery.
> 
> And this is what makes it so enjoyable about being in the outdoors. You just never know what type of unique critters you may encounter out there.
> 
> ...




When you find out, please let me know. My curiosity is wound up on this one.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 26, 2018)

Id agree with the flordia green water snake


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> When you find out, please let me know. My curiosity is wound up on this one.


You bet. I will ask around for sure.


bilgerat said:


> Id agree with the flordia green water snake


I looked up several videos and pics, and I don't think that's what it is. The heads are shaped differently, and the Florida snake has more of a pointy mouth. Plus the one I posted about has dull color to him, not as shiny as a Florida water snake. Of course, I could be wrong.

Thanks


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

And the spine of the snake I posted looks weird. Almost like it's about starved to death.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

what part of Georgia


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

Lee Woodie said:


> what part of Georgia


Glynn county, along the Altamaha river.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

then check out the eastern green water snake


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 26, 2018)

Maybe he spent too much time in a pond treated with algaecide,  or even someone's goldfish pond treated with malachite green for a bacterial infection in the fish,  and it stained his scales?


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 27, 2018)

or hes about to shed


----------



## OPG3 (Dec 27, 2018)

My name is Otis Guillebeau. I know snakes. The snake in question is an aberrant Cottonmouth.
Aberrant being the key word. Y'all don't see me on here very often, because I'm so busy. My brother is active on here and he asked me to identify this snake. Sure, there are "typical" colors and patterns on Cottonmouths and most of us who have walked through swampy woods have encountered them. This one appears ridge-backed, and it's quite likely in what we call "opaque", which is a pre-shed skin dullness. I haven't been able to zoom-in to see the pupils of the snake, but let me explain this: ALL SNAKES HAVE ROUND PUPILS - IN LOW-LIGHT CONDITIONS!
Before you fall out of your chair laughing, know this: CATS also have round pupils - in low light conditions! Elliptical pupils simply have a greater opportunity to make the most of the ambient light. Opaqueness due to a pre-shed skin condition reduces the light "felt by the snake". Even without magnification, one can see the snakes thermosensitive labial pit (there's one on each side - between the nostril and the eye.
With very close observation, you can faintly see that Cottonmouth pattern!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 27, 2018)

^^^^ well versed. I’da said cottonmouth due to the pits,thickness,location and flat ridge above the eye.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 27, 2018)

That's a tough one. After looking and looking, I think I agree with the weird-colored cottonmouth. The pits are distinct, and if you look closely, you can see almost a ghost layer of cottonmouth markings, right down to the head stripe.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 27, 2018)

Sure is neat.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 27, 2018)

OPG3 said:


> My name is Otis Guillebeau. I know snakes. The snake in question is an aberrant Cottonmouth.
> Aberrant being the key word. Y'all don't see me on here very often, because I'm so busy. My brother is active on here and he asked me to identify this snake. Sure, there are "typical" colors and patterns on Cottonmouths and most of us who have walked through swampy woods have encountered them. This one appears ridge-backed, and it's quite likely in what we call "opaque", which is a pre-shed skin dullness. I haven't been able to zoom-in to see the pupils of the snake, but let me explain this: ALL SNAKES HAVE ROUND PUPILS - IN LOW-LIGHT CONDITIONS!
> Before you fall out of your chair laughing, know this: CATS also have round pupils - in low light conditions! Elliptical pupils simply have a greater opportunity to make the most of the ambient light. Opaqueness due to a pre-shed skin condition reduces the light "felt by the snake". Even without magnification, one can see the snakes thermosensitive labial pit (there's one on each side - between the nostril and the eye.
> With very close observation, you can faintly see that Cottonmouth pattern!


Thank you very much for the information, and for taking time out of your busy schedule to respond. I truly appreciate it, as I'm sure everyone else does too.

I strongly felt it was a cottonmouth all along, but of course, it was different from anything I've seen.

Here are the full resolution images for anyone interested. Once you visit the links, click on the images to enlarge them. If the links do not work, I can try something else.

https://i.ibb.co/GRLwd3J/IMG-1200.jpg

https://i.ibb.co/6vDW1Wr/IMG-1202.jpg

Again, thanks for helping us solve this mystery!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

The best way to find out is step on them. I normally use a stick. But the diameter of it, I would go moccasin getting a sun tan. I stepped on three rattlers laying like that.

So what is this one? I thought hognose because of its temperament.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 27, 2018)

Garter snake above


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Always saw them with horizontal stripes and never spotted like that. Sure did have a attitude. Thanks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2018)

Before Otis Guillebeau responded to this thread, I emailed Mr. Whit Gibbons the other day to see if he could help us ID the snake. I sent him the link to this thread, and here is his response.



> Your guess is correct. That is an underweight cottonmouth that is basking, possibly to get rid of parasites. Probably will be ready to shed soon, which would affect coloration.
> 
> You may already have a copy of SNAKES OF THE EASTERN UNITED STATES, recently published by the University of Georgia Press, has lots of photos and natural history information about all snakes in the region. – whit gibbons



Here's a link to his website. https://whitgibbons.com

Thanks Mr. Gibbons


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 11, 2019)

100% Cottonmouth


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Always saw them with horizontal stripes and never spotted like that. Sure did have a attitude. Thanks.


That is normal coloration for a garter snake.Tthey can be pretty variable, but I see a lot more like that than striped ones.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Jan 12, 2019)

It's a Cottonmouth. It looks a little funky because it's emaciated....but it is without a doubt, a Cottonmouth.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 16, 2019)

Cottonmouth


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 21, 2019)

Silver Britches, I live in McIntosh and seen him a lot lately-- He's a TRANSGeNDER type of a female green snake and female Brantley County water wacker??


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 21, 2019)

I was going to say copper headed timber moccasin but obviously someone that really knows replied. 

I was actually thinking water moccasin but the color was throwing me off. I actually got to wondering if someone had turned lose something that was really really bad.


----------

